

Seeing Networks in New York City - jpredham
http://seeingnetworks.in/nyc/

======
somberi
On a similar note, about NYC infrastructure design (not just data
connectivity), I highly recommend Kate Ascher's "The Works: Anatomy of a
city".

[http://www.amazon.com/The-Works-Anatomy-Kate-
Ascher/dp/01431...](http://www.amazon.com/The-Works-Anatomy-Kate-
Ascher/dp/0143112708)

------
csdrane
Cool article. Enjoyed this part:

 _> CrimeEye Cameras I've only seen these cameras in lower Manhattan, and
pretty much only around federal buildings. They appear to belong to the
Department of Homeland Security, and are manufactured by a company named Total
Recall Corporation. (Not even joking.)_

~~~
smellsOniony
This presentation covers cameras in NY:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNZrq2iK87k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNZrq2iK87k)

------
jsm386
Very interesting, and can't wait to see the print edition.

Kate Ascher's "The Works: Anatomy of a City" from a few years ago is a similar
book, but with a broader scope of NYC's infrastructure.

